# tento tenhle tenhleto



## Who's making a potato?

Hi everybody,

I can't get the difference between "tenhle" and "tento" (and, futhermore, tenhleto). 
Can anybody explain?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bibax

*ten*to, tato, toto; tito, tyto, tato = this;
*ten*hle, tahle, tohle; tihle, tyhle, tahle = this (here);
*ten*hle*ten*, tahleta, tohleto, tihleti, tyhlety, tahleta = this (just here);
tam*ten*, tamta, tamto, tamti, tamty, tamta = that (there);
tamhle*ten*, tamhleta, tamhleto, tamhleti, tamhlety, tamhleta = that (over there);

Only the *ten/ta/to/ti/ty/ta* part is declinabile.

tenhleto


----------



## Who's making a potato?

sorry, cannot catch.
tento banan je zluty
tenhle banan je zluty

both cases are correct?
could you give an example there "tento" is suitable but "tenhle" is not (or vice versa)?


----------



## Managa

ilocas2 said:


> In my opinion, there's no difference between tento and tenhle.
> 
> Tento is used in written text, tenhle is colloquial. I (personally) would hardly say tento in everyday situations.
> 
> But it's just my opinion, unsourced.
> 
> Tenhle is often pronounced tendle.



I agree.

Imagine there is a written text that describes, let's say, a house:

"*Tento dům vás okouzlí svým rozsáhlým prostorem...*"


On the other hand, imagine you are walking with someone, passing a house, this is what you can say:

"*Tento dům je opravdu pěkný*" (very formal speech, for example when you are selling that house)
"*Tenhle dům je opravdu pěkný*" (rather formal speech, something in between formal and informal)
"*Tendle dům (barák) je fakt pěknej*" (informal speech)


----------



## ilocas2

Tento is used mainly in written text and it's not used much in speech.

Tenhle is used mainly in speech.

Tenhle is often pronounced like tendle.


----------



## bibax

> sorry, cannot catch.


I thought that you want to know rough English equivalents of those demonstratives.

Essentially there is no difference between tento and tenhle in meaning, both mean _(вот) этот_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> *ten*to, tato, toto; tito, tyto, tato = this;
> *ten*hle, tahle, tohle; tihle, tyhle, tahle = this (here);
> *ten*hle*ten*, tahleta, tohleto, tihleti, tyhlety, tahleta = this (just here);
> tam*ten*, tamta, tamto, tamti, tamty, tamta = that (there);
> tamhle*ten*, tamhleta, tamhleto, tamhleti, tamhlety, tamhleta = that (over there);
> 
> Only the *ten/ta/to/ti/ty/ta* part is declinabile.


 Do you also use the words *ten/ta/to/ti/ty/ta* alone without ten?


----------



## bibax

Yes. *Ten/ta/to/...* is a basic demonstrative pronoun which is fully declinable.

*tam* means _there_
*hle* means _ecce_ (like in _ecce homo_)

In *tenhleten* both *ten*'s are declinable (tuhletu, těmhletěm, ...).


----------

